# Puppy Pictures!!!



## doggyhog

So a couple days ago I posted in the "Face Behind the Name" thread about my friend's puppies. I was reeeeally hoping to get one aaaaand... I did! I am so happy! My parents just fell in love with them.  I got some pictures yesterday. She is such a great puppy!! I've had her since thursday and she hasn't had a single accident in the house yet! She is in the house for now but will eventually be a livestock guardian dog. She is 9 weeks old and over 20 pounds. LOL She should be about 100 pounds full grown. She is Great Pyrenees, Anatolian Shepherd dog, and Akbash. I am so excited to finally have my own dog. 
I think she looks like she's wearing eyeliner. LOL 
































I just keep looking at her and melting into a big puddle of puppy love pudding. :lol:
So happy.....


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my gosh! She is adorable! Beautiful little ears! I love her already! You definitely have to at least give us an update on her when something interesting happens! (With puppies, this always happens)!

Have you named her yet?


----------



## Romad

How can you not fall in love with that face?? It's impossible I tell ya. What's her name?


----------



## ArcticRain

:shock:..... Oh my goodness! That puppy is too cute for it's own good! Why? Because i am going to steal her and you will never see her again! Mwahahahaha!!!!
Just kidding! But, seriously one of the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## Badjer

What a sweetie! Definitely keep us updated...she's just too cute.


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks guys.  

I think we are going to name her Darcy but it's not for sure yet. 

BettaLover: Well, she is amazingly well housebroken. She was raised on a farm and was born outside so she is totally used to going to the bathroom outside. She is great! 

LOL ArticRain. It probably wouldn't be too hard to steal her. She is supposed to be a "guard" dog but right now my standard poodle is more of a guard dog then her. haha She just licks people to death.


----------



## magpie

Very cute!!

What kind of livestock do you have? Will you have to teach her to do anything regarding the livestock guardian piece (like you would with herding dogs) or is that just instinctual due to the breeds she has mixed in there?


----------



## kathstew

She's adorable! I love her eyes! So cute!! She looks like she's gonna be a big girl, look at her paws - they're huge!

I thought the poodle was yours, or is the poodle a family dog?(Sorry, I couldn't remember his name lol)


----------



## bettalover2033

doggyhog said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I think we are going to name her Darcy but it's not for sure yet.
> 
> BettaLover: Well, she is amazingly well housebroken. She was raised on a farm and was born outside so she is totally used to going to the bathroom outside. She is great!


That's cute. Hopefully you come up with a name that you think may suit her. Her paws are pretty big. I could see how she could be in relation to a farm dog. In the pictures I see some really nice "gray-ish" sections near the ears on her. Is that just a shadow or is it part of her color?

That's great! I would like to have my dog be potty trained outside than in any day so that's pretty much a plus for you.


----------



## doggyhog

We have decided to name her Darcy.  It totally fits her. 

Magpie: We have sheep right now. Probably getting some chickens sometime. We have had huge problems with other animals eating our chickens so this dog will be worth her weight in gold when we get them.  

Kathstew: Thanks.  The poodle (Obie) is just mine for a year. He is a service dog in training and I'm just training him in basic obedience and things like that. 

Bettalover: That is her coloring. It is a nice cream/grey color and it may or may not fade over time.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

Darcy. <3 <3 <3 <3 *SQUEE*


----------



## bettalover2033

doggyhog said:


> We have decided to name her Darcy.  It totally fits her.
> Bettalover: That is her coloring. It is a nice cream/grey color and it may or may not fade over time.


Oh Darcy is a nice name! She looks like a Darcy!

Ah, I figured that. Only time will tell if she decides to keep or lose that color.


----------



## Gen2387

You can totally see the Anatolian in her face. She's adorable!!!!! She's going to be one giant dog when she grows up. :-D

Oh and Darcy is a GREAT name. It's always been on my dog name list.


----------



## doggyhog

Got some more pictures the other day.  
















She was playing with a beet while the sheep were eating.


----------



## nochoramet

Oh my... my heart just melted into a puddle. Look at that face! <3 She is so precious


----------



## Gloria

She is just absolutely GORGEOUS!! I SO want her!!  Just too cute


----------



## Lupin

What a beautiful pup! 

It took me 7 years before I bought a new pup, a cocker spaniel. Have four other dogs.


----------



## bettalover2033

I can do nothing, but smile when I see these kind of pictures! I'm sure dogs are a bit harder to take pictures of (when they are puppies especially) and in a sense maybe easier.

The first picture looks like she's saying "alright I'll drink the water and you shoot...Is this good enough?"

Is it me or did she get bigger from the last photos? Also I do see that those two beige patches on her ears have darkened a bit.


----------



## ANHEL123

I love him, he is so gorgeous! He is fotogenetic too


----------



## ANHEL123

sorry she, and i also think she did get bigger


----------



## bettalover2033

ANHEL123 said:


> I love him, he is so gorgeous! He is fotogenetic too


I agree with you, but she is a girl (female) lol.:lol:


----------



## doggyhog

Thank you!  Yes she has gotten much bigger! I weighed her yesterday and she is a whopping 24 pounds. She is just the cutest puppy everrrrr...
I posted these pictures in the face behind the name thread too but I will put them here too.


----------



## bettalover2033

I really like those pictures. They give a lot of personality!


----------



## ANHEL123

So cute. Actually both of you very cute  She will get a lot of bigger and can be good for protection. I always wanted dog for protection. I love when dog knows where is her family and where is the stranger 
Good luck i hope you love bettas too lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## aqua001

She is the cutest dog ever! i could stare at her for a whole day LOL!


----------



## doggyhog

Thank you all.  I would have to agree with you on how cute she is. LOL 

I took some pictures of her in the snow the other day. I present to you: A polar bear in her natural habitat! 

























The coloring on her head has faded a tiny bit so far. I think she may keep some of it but he has a few white spots on her ears now.


----------



## bettalover2033

I love the last picture!! It looks fantastic.

How do you possibly get her to stay still?! You take rrally good pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks.  

It may be because she is like the laziest dog ever. LOL She is quite easy to take pictures of.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats a plus! Lol. I love her face. She looks like she did something wrong and then has her inoscent face. So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zappity

Aww, she's so cute!! and
OMG you look just like my cousin O_O Like, scary similar. /random fact of the day/


----------



## doggyhog

LOL that's funny! 
I took some more pictures of her yesterday. I love this dog!!


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

My Wheaten Terrier going from a puppy to 1 year old...


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow doggy hog! She is getting bigger and bigger everytime I see her! I also see that her spots have faded a bit more than the last time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hanky

they are all so darn cute I want a new puppy now


----------



## HayrideHaunter

My baby brother (he's 7) got a pup for christmas! Named him Maximum Overdrive...Max haha. He is 9 wks now and all black with a white "heart" on his chest...he's a golden shepherd though, so he will color up. We already had Shadoe (pronounced like "shadow")...he's 9...he's a tibetan terrier newfoundland bearded collie portuguese waterdog...thing. Haha...he's a mutt and those are the breeds that he has characteristic of...

gorgeous baby girl! She is so pretty.


----------

